# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Butona me pelqen /Nuk me pelqen posti

## benseven11

Mire eshte te futen ne fund te cdo posti dy butona(ikona) me pelqen dhe nuk me pelqen.
Kur dikush te klikoje aty psh benseven11 klikon te posti I postuar nga Brari
Klikon me pelqen dhe te posti I brarit poshte te behet me shkronja te vogla
benseven11 e pelqeu kete post
ose kur klikoj nuk me pelqen te behet benseven11 nuk e pelqeu kete post.
Nje vleresim qe I ben ndonje anetar postit te dikujt kur I pelqen shume ose jo.

----------

*Albo* (31-08-2013),Ceni-1 (31-08-2013)

----------


## AlbaneZ

Nuk ngelet gje tjeter vecse ti shtohen edhe ca lojra forumit dhe te kthehet ne nje facebook shqiptar!

----------


## Darius

Ajo qe ka thene Benseveni eshte praktikuar prej kohesh neper forume te tjera, kohe perpara se te fillonte FB. Facebook ka kopjuar shume ide nga faqe individuale. Nuk e shpiken ata pelqimin apo mospelqimin e postimeve.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Facebook mund te kete kopjuar shume e shume gjera te tjera neper faqe te ndryshme individuale.Ama,une do thoja qe Forumi Shqiptar do ngelej i "shkrete" per nga ana e postimeve pasi me nje opsion te tille,shume anetare as nuk do e marin mundimin te shkruajne dhe te shprehin mendimin e tyre ne nje teme te caktuar sepse mjafton nje pelqej apo nuk e pelqej per te kuptuar deri diku mendimin,opinionin etj te nje x apo y anetari.

Gjithsesi ky eshte nje mendim i imi personal.

----------


## Wordless

Ndërsa në mes të vëndoset butoni abstenoj  :pa dhembe:

----------


## xfiles

Une jam pro nje funksioni te tille, eviton qe te komentosh apo citosh pa nevoje thjesht per te shprehur pelqimin apo mbeshtetjen ndaj nje postimi.

----------


## Albo

Poshte cdo postimi ne forum tani do te gjeni nje buton: "Faleminderit". Po ta shtypni butonin, emri juaj do te dali ne listen e emrave te anetareve qe kane falenderuar anetarin per postin ne fjale. Per ilustrim, shikoni postimin e pare ne kete teme.

Albo

----------


## Wordless

Albo, seriozisht do ta lësh këtë opsion në forum ?!!

----------

AlbaneZ (02-09-2013)

----------


## Archon

Ide e mire,por do ishte me mire,qe te vendoseshe krahas opsioneve "Pergjigju" dhe "Pergjigju duke cituar",2 opsione te tjera  psh





ose kjo tjetra

----------


## PINK

Kete punen e falenderimeve, mire qe e vute, si puna e like ne fb, po psh une nuk marr vesht kush me falenderon? Ndonje tip mesazhi si tip notification te marrim vesht kush na falenderoi, ku dhe pse do ishte mire. Kaq kisha. Flmd paraprakisht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erald123

> Kete punen e falenderimeve, mire qe e vute, si puna e like ne fb, po psh une nuk marr vesht kush me falenderon? Ndonje tip mesazhi si tip notification te marrim vesht kush na falenderoi, ku dhe pse do ishte mire. Kaq kisha. Flmd paraprakisht


Ke te drejte PINK, duhet patjeter nje notification.

----------


## Elian70

e para gje qe nuk jam dakort eshte se kur hapni nje teme dhe eshte e marre nga gazetat x apo y nuk duhet te falenderohet, pasi eshte dicka qe i perket nje personi apo grupi tjeter si dhe reklame. e dyta une kujtova se falenderimi do t'i shkonte hapesit te temes dhe kur e kuptova, me doli qe peshk i dejgur i nje anetari te merrte falenderimin. por si mund te hiqet nese gabojme? apo klikojme ne menyre te gabuar pasi butoni eshte ca i madh? nje problem tjeter eshte edhe tifozlleku mes miqve qe mund te falenderojne njeri-tjetrit gjithe diten. pra e mira do te ishte per hapesin e temes mendoj une..

----------


## Albo

> Kete punen e falenderimeve, mire qe e vute, si puna e like ne fb, po psh une nuk marr vesht kush me falenderon? Ndonje tip mesazhi si tip notification te marrim vesht kush na falenderoi, ku dhe pse do ishte mire. Kaq kisha. Flmd paraprakisht


Poshte emrit tend ne cdo postim do shikosh dy rreshta:

1. Sa falenderime ke dhe ti anetareve te tjere ne postimet e tyre.
2. Sa falenderime ke marre ti ne postimet e tua.

Per te pare se kush te ka falenderuar, duhet te shkosh tek faqja e profilit tend, dhe te klikosh tek "Une jam..." dhe atje do te shikosh lidhje qe te japin ty nje liste me te gjitha postimet ku ti ke marre falenderime apo ke dhene falenderime.

Albo

----------

